# Military Urban Legends



## Franko (14 Mar 2004)

Most of us here on this ‘grate‘ site have or still are serving in the forces. We have all shared in a few myths and urban legends about the military at troop smokers and Regimental functions.

Care to share some of the military urban legends you have heard?

BTW...to the troops in the Commonwealth, please pipe up!

That means you Wes   

This should be good


----------



## Franko (14 Mar 2004)

I‘ll get things started.....this is a doozie    

Thinking he was about to be ambushed an American M1 commander fired APFSDS down a street in Iraq caused such a suction that it pulled an ambush party from houses. They were mowed down with co-ax by the M1 who fired it.

 

NEXT!

Regards


----------



## winchable (14 Mar 2004)

bump*

This one circulates around quite a bit, it‘s a pile of BS as far as I know with the US. DOD offering a response to it.

The power of the US Navy:

This is the transcript of the ACTUAL radio conversation
of a US naval ship with Canadian authorities off the coast 
of Newfoundland.

Canadians:  Please divert your course 15 degrees the
            South to avoid a collision.
Americans:  Recommend you divert your course 15 degrees
            the North to avoid a collision.
Canadians:  Negative.  You will have to divert your
            course 15 degrees to the South to avoid a collision.
Americans:  This is the Captain of a US Navy ship.
            I say again, divert YOUR course.
Canadians:  No. I say again, you divert YOUR course.
Americans:  THIS IS THE AIRCRAFT CARRIER USS LINCOLN,
            THE SECOND LARGEST SHIP IN THE UNITED
            STATES‘ ATLANTIC FLEET.  WE ARE ACCOM-
            PANIED BY THREE DESTROYERS, THREE CRUISERS
            AND NUMEROUS SUPPORT VESSELS. I DEMAND THAT
            YOU CHANGE YOUR COURSE 15 DEGREES NORTH, I
            SAY AGAIN, THAT‘S ONE FIVE DEGREES NORTH,
            OR COUNTER-MEASURES WILL BE UNDERTAKEN TO
            ENSURE THE SAFETY OF THIS SHIP.
Canadians:  This is a lighthouse.  Your call.


-_____________________________________

Of course you can‘t help but laugh at it, even if its not true.


----------



## D-n-A (14 Mar 2004)

I‘ve seen that US Navy one before, pretty funny


I heard an urban legend about Mr Rogers before, saying that he was an ex-US Marine Sniper who did a few tours in Vietnam, and the reason why he always wore those sweaters on the show was because his arms were covered in tattoos.


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Mar 2004)

Different bases used to have tales circulating about "the sunken tank", varying models and eras, and different details, but never anything definitive enough to let someone actually look for it. An interesting tale for the young ones te hear, but never vindicated.

Then, in 1998 or so, we found a buried M113 in Meaford that had been buried after an on-board ammunition and white phosphorus fire. Over the decades since, with the drawdown and almsot closure of the base, the details had been lost before it was brought back on line at its current activity level. We were able to confirm it‘s story with the vehicle fleet manager who could still account for the "missing" vehicle.


----------



## alan_li_13 (14 Mar 2004)

I heard somewhere that the old OD green canadian combats had bottons that were edible by boiling into a soup or melting or something like that, ne one heard that before?


----------



## Slim (14 Mar 2004)

Slim goes to the recruiting centre to sign up for the military.

Slim-I wanna go to Germany and drink beer.
Recruiter-How about the Armoured Corps.
Slim-What do they do?
Well they drive tanks.
Slim-What else, do they fix them? 
Recruiter-Naw, the army has technicians to do that. All you do is TELL THEM WHAT"S WRONG AND THEY FIX IT.
Recruiter-Yup, all you do is say "this or that is wrong and they fix it for you."
Slim-Does the Armoured Corps peel potatos?
Recruiter-Naw the cooks all do that.
Slim-Do you get yelled at in basic training?
Recruiter-Naw, not any more. That was the old days.
Slim-Really, they do that? Hows the food?
Recruiter-Oh, its great. I loved eating that stuff. Better than a restaurant!
Slim-Do you have to get up early?
Recruiter-Not really. They might make you get up around 6 or 7 when you first get in but after that they days are fairly short.
Slim-Whats basic like.
Recruiter-Summer camp.
Do you have to clean your own gun?
Recruiter-Naw, they do that for you when you turn it in. If not just spunge the thing off and it‘l be o.k.
Slim-Do you...?
Recruiter- Naw just...   

My military myth!

Slim


----------



## Zoomie (14 Mar 2004)

Mr O‘Leary, the M113 story is pretty much the real thing.  When I was staff there in the summer of 1997 we would routinely march the troopies out to five fingers and then continue the extra 500m to the burnt out hull - was great for AFV recognition classes.

The story about its "melt-down" can be verified by the apparent melting of its aluminum armour.  I heard that a JLC course dug it up a couple of years before and that range control dragged the carcass to its current resting place.  It makes a great flower pot.


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Mar 2004)

Yes, I know it‘s the real thing, I was the Range Control Officer at the time.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Zoomie:
> [qb] Mr O‘Leary, the M113 story is pretty much the real thing.  When I was staff there in the summer of 1997 we would routinely march the troopies out to five fingers and then continue the extra 500m to the burnt out hull - was great for AFV recognition classes.
> 
> The story about its "melt-down" can be verified by the apparent melting of its aluminum armour.  I heard that a JLC course dug it up a couple of years before and that range control dragged the carcass to its current resting place.  It makes a great flower pot. [/qb]


There are a lot of those stories around Pet.  There are supposed to be a trench full of German tanks, brought back from WW II, buried somewhere.  A guy in Chaulk River says he saw them being buried when he was serving, but doesn‘t know where it was.  

There were the remains of a Valentine tank down by the 2 Cbt Engineer Reg‘t compound, that was finally carted away last year.

The M113 that you guys are talking about may be the one that Tpr Kevin Graham had burn on him.  It was in the winter/spring of 1981 when the 8CH (PL) were hosting a bunch of Americans on an ‘Exchange‘.  The Americans put the gallon can of Naptha inside the carrier, next to the heater.  Of course, this was an APC whose heater worked, the can exploded, blowing the Driver (Kevin) and the American Crewcommander out of their hatches.  They sat in a snowbank and watched it burn down to the tracks.  Kevin was posted to Germany that summer.    

Then there is the Keg of Beer that the RCHA ceremoniously buried during the Depression when the Camp went "Dry".

GW


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Mar 2004)

George, the story we received from the fleet manager‘s files was that that particular vehicle was being employed as a 1 RCR mortar platoon carrier. A faulty personnel heater and poorly stacked ammo packaging or othe materials led to it cooking off while parked behind the mortar line.


----------



## Thompson_JM (15 Mar 2004)

s‘funny...  someone told me that thing was a lynx not an M113... but hey... you guys were there.. not me.. well ok.. ive seen it. and to me it looked like a M113.. but you know what its like..


----------



## Franko (15 Mar 2004)

How about the buried Centurion in the Ennisgillan portion of the training area of Gagetown.

Supposedly a myth until we stumbled across it during a patrol in 89....

Buried up to the end of the barrel. Couldn‘t believe my own eyes.

Regards


----------



## George Wallace (15 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Cpl Thompson:
> [qb] s‘funny...  someone told me that thing was a lynx not an M113... but hey... you guys were there.. not me.. well ok.. ive seen it. and to me it looked like a M113.. but you know what its like.. [/qb]


Next time you see it, count the roadwheels.  The Lynx has four per side, a M113 five.

And....are talking Pet or Meaford?


GW


----------



## Thompson_JM (15 Mar 2004)

oops im sorry, i should have specified..

i was refering to the half buried armoured veh in meaford,  I cant remember if theyve moved it yet. but last time i was there it was just off the road near the FIBUA site


----------



## D-n-A (15 Mar 2004)

any of you heard about the M113 thats half-burried somewhere in the Vernon/Kelowna,BC  area


----------



## Slim (15 Mar 2004)

Heres one...There is supposed to be a complete tank(type unknown but I believe it is a Centurion) buried someplace in Centurion field in Wainwright. I have never seen anything to even remotely support it mind you.

Slim


----------



## Danjanou (15 Mar 2004)

I‘m starting to see a trend here. Just how many buried and/or burned AFVs do we have lying around the country? 

No wonder we‘ve got no tanks left. You Blackhats never bring them back after you‘re finished playing with them.

Hey I used to get in trouble with the CQMS if I failed to turn in a pull through after an Ex. How do you explain a missing tank?


----------



## George Wallace (15 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Danjanou:
> [qb]  How do you explain a missing tank?     [/qb]


An extremely good Cam Job.

Gw


----------



## Slim (15 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Danjanou:
> [qb] I‘m starting to see a trend here. Just how many buried and/or burned AFVs do we have lying around the country?
> 
> No wonder we‘ve got no tanks left. You Blackhats never bring them back after you‘re finished playing with them.
> ...


Can you imagine, getting out to go to a Sqn O group...You come back and the friggin tank is missing...or sunk into the ground or something! Wow.


----------



## Franko (16 Mar 2004)

I was just in Wainwright a few months ago on BTE and went all over Centurion field on the way to and from recovery calls in my ARV(I was driving). Didn‘t see anything that looked like something big was buried there.

Quite a story, makes you think....

Regards


----------



## Tyler (16 Mar 2004)

Has anyone seen the old Sherman tank in Pet? I can‘t remember if it was behind the berm of Bravo or Charlie range but the turret was seperated from the hull, and the hull was in two or three pieces, with road wheels all over the place. It was in some pretty thick undergrowth so if you were more than 10m away you wouldn‘t be able to see it. Looked like it was shot up pretty bad.

I haven‘t seen the burned-out M113 in Meaford, but I have seen what looked like the hull of a Sherman tank which is upside down on the east side of a hill. I don‘t quite remember where it was, but it was west of five fingers. Anyone else see this?

Tyler


----------



## Duotone81 (16 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by D-n-A:
> [qb]
> 
> I heard an urban legend about Mr Rogers before, saying that he was an ex-US Marine Sniper who did a few tours in Vietnam, and the reason why he always wore those sweaters on the show was because his arms were covered in tattoos. [/qb]


Ahh that‘s too funny!

[looking through a high powered rifle scope]

Mr.Rogers :  "Hello neighbour. Time to die!"


----------



## chrisf (16 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by George Wallace:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


In the vein of buried armor, I‘ll reiterate a story passed along to me by a local commisionaire... apparently they lost a Leopard (Or it might have been a centurion for all I know, he only said tank) and two MLs while on exercise... they were dug in and cammed... they had to leave them for whatever reason, and then came back, unable to find them...

They were found two years later, when one of the MLs was run over by another tank (Crunch).


----------



## Duff_Man_in_CADPATs (16 Mar 2004)

i heard that Ruskies could sumhow fire .308 NATO ammo, but we couldn‘t fire their 7.62x39mm ammo, i also heard that one abotu the old OD buttons


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Mar 2004)

NO, NOT NEVER! 7.62 x 51mm (NATO, C6, FN C1, C2, M14, M60, etc)), and 7.62 x 39mm (type M43 AK family, SKS, etc), and 7.62 x 54mm (Dragonov, and M1891/30 and PKM MG‘s etc) is NOT interchangeable or vice versa.

If anyone tells you they are interchangeable, they don‘t have a clue, and are passing on a rumour a generation old!

So if you here this BS, thats what it is, is a big giant crock of BS.

I have instructed this subject many times, had cutaway chambers form each calibre rifle as training aids, and besides, look at the cartridge lengths in mm‘s. You don‘t have to be an engineer to figure that out.

So, if you here this rumour, set em straight!


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Mar 2004)

Almost forgot, the buttons of the CF OD combat uniforms are and were just plastic, nothing to heat up into warm water to make a soup out of.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## alan_li_13 (16 Mar 2004)

The buttons are not edible? Oh crap, that‘s not good news


----------



## George Wallace (16 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Wesley H. Allen, CD:
> [qb] Almost forgot, the buttons of the CF OD combat uniforms are and were just plastic, nothing to heat up into warm water to make a soup out of.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


The buttons on the very old parkas in the 1950‘s-60‘s were said to be survival buttons that could be boiled.  Those Nylon parkas had fox fur collars on the hoods and were phased out for two reasons:  Nylon produced static electicity, which was not a good thing when handling electrically fired explosives or on the flightline; and the PETA crowd objected the use of real fur.  Have I ever boiled any buttons to survive--No; and I was not going to ruin any part of my uniform to find out.

GW


----------



## Slim (16 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Danjanou:
> [qb]  How do you explain a missing tank?     [/qb]


They are heavy enough to sink if left for a LONG period on soft ground...


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Mar 2004)

I had a Cdn X series parka, 1950‘s dated, and the 1960‘s real animal furry hood trim type, angle ‘C1‘ pockets, non-detachable hood,etc. All had plastic buttons. 

The only thing I know about unique buttons that RCAF had a tiny compass which was one of the buttons on their flying uniforms, along with other escape material used in WW2. I have seen these buttons before in books and antique shows. 

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Slim (16 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by 2332Piper:
> [qb] I dunno if anyone else has heard this legend, I read it somewhere in some military related book of some sort. Way back during the Cold War two British soldiers were on an exercise decided to set up their sleeping  bags under a Challenger tank in bivouac to get out of the rain. Since the ground was so soft (due to rain) the tank began to sink into the ground and by the time the sinking was discovered it was sunk up to the middle of its tracks and it was too late for the troops underneath. I really can‘t confirm this tale,I was maybye 6 months old when this happened, but hey, makes you think twice before sleeping under a vehicle. [/qb]


I was told in battle school that it happened to a Canadian tank crew...I guess it could have happened more than once.


----------



## Spr.Earl (17 Mar 2004)

To all Zipper head‘s like George who were in Germany and did Ex. on the (spelling)Luenberg Hieder up in the Brit.Sector.
The Centurion that sank into the Bog fully bombed up and all attempt‘s to recover it failed.

Yes it happened,my father was a Cent. driver in the 4th Hussar‘s and we where living in Germany in Hohner Garrison when it happened and he was a witness at the attempt‘s to recover the tank.It was from his Reg.
In the end they just closed her up and let her sink in the Bog ans it‘s still there today.


----------



## Spr.Earl (17 Mar 2004)

Like Buddy stepped on the A.P. and heard the click and didn‘t move and untill buddy slid a plate under his foot and when clear all jumped away from the blast!    

Or the one about the bouncing betty,buddy was so quick that when the mine bounded he cut the cord before it could initiate!    

Dream on!!


----------



## Franko (18 Mar 2004)

Pretty good tales so far troops....

Let‘s keep ‘em coming..it‘s good to clear up these stupid myths.

Regards


----------



## Foxhound (18 Mar 2004)

One weird one that I had heard was that the Viet Cong would recycle M-72's for use as mortars.

The way the legend goes is that they would pick up a used LAW tube and gerry-rig a base plate using a nail and a piece of wood.  These would then be deployed along the FEBA just before an assault.  The troops would each have a 60 mm round, then as the assault began they would drop the round into the tube as they passed it, then carry on the assault.  As the assault wave moved forward far enough to engage the defenders with small arms, the mortar rounds would be dropping in on the defensive positions.

Utter hogwash, I know, but I actually believed this one when I was a noob. 
  :blotto:


----------



## mattoigta (18 Mar 2004)

http://www.snopes.com/military/military.asp 

Here is a great resource for military urban legends explaining why or why not they are false. Also has links to a bunch of other subjects


----------



## Marauder (19 Mar 2004)

All right, once and for all, what is the real story behind the Gustav Gone For Good. I‘ve heard half a dozen variations, all at different times, places, and circumstances. Someone kindly clear this one up.

As for myths, I keep hearing about these guys dressed in CADPAT walking around Pet, but they supposedly had Jesus-freak long hair and biker facial hair, and they wore no rank or name. Sounds like a BS ghost story to me though...


----------



## Franko (19 Mar 2004)

ooooooo.....the JTF oooooooo

 

Regards


----------



## George Wallace (19 Mar 2004)

or........Just the WIND.....

GW


----------



## stukirkpatrick (19 Mar 2004)

> One weird one that I had heard was that the Viet Cong would recycle M-72's for use as mortars.
> 
> The way the legend goes is that they would pick up a used LAW tube and gerry-rig a base plate using a nail and a piece of wood. These would then be deployed along the FEBA just before an assault. The troops would each have a 60 mm round, then as the assault began they would drop the round into the tube as they passed it, then carry on the assault. As the assault wave moved forward far enough to engage the defenders with small arms, the mortar rounds would be dropping in on the defensive positions.


I heard this story too, as a reason why you are supposed to break the tube afterwards...any truth at all to this?


----------



## Danjanou (19 Mar 2004)

Well all I know about the 84mm (and I‘m still convinced that Carl Gustaff was a Cpl in 3RCR in Baden, because that‘s what that Airforce types daughter told the MPs) is that for some reason we received the word on the Rock to keep a close eye on them and I got stuck with commanding an armed escort to go pick one up in Grandfalls, because it couldn‘t be tossed in the regular vehicle run to CFS St. John‘s.  :warstory:


----------



## D-n-A (19 Mar 2004)

I heard that the Governor Generals Foot Guards forgot their Carl G on the side of the road after an ex, and when they remembered, an returned, it was gone.


As for the Viet Cong using M72 Laws as a mortar, havent heard of that

but I know they did use them as a home-made bomb, they crammed C4 and/or whatever explosives they could get, they would make bombs out of c-rats cans too. <-- heard about these from my father, who is a Vietnam Vet.


----------



## bilal (24 Mar 2004)

these tanks you guys are talking about are probably buried because during the world wars some tanks sunk in deep mud because they were not that great back in the 1940s if you want more info look the battla of verdun and the battle of the somme


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Mar 2004)

bilal,

We have been discussing Urban Legends which, by definition, are unsubstantiated stories. Most of the Canadian bases these stories of sunken tanks have been told about were established or expanded to their current expanses in the 1940s and 1950s, they certainly never saw the shellfire that turned the battlefields of the First World War (1914-1918) like Verdun and the Somme into quagmires.

By the way, the dates for Verdun and the Somme were:

Verdun - February to June 1916
Battles of the Somme - 1916 and 1918

As discussed above, the closest match to this particular urban legend is the M113 that was buried in Meaford after an on-board fire.

Correspondents on the fourm include a number of long serving members of the Armoured Corps, if any of their regiments had actually lost a tank sunk in one of our training areas, I am quite sure it would not be lost knowledge. It‘s merely a story told to young soldiers (or officers) who may be susceptible to believing it because their more experienced Regimental brethren would never pull their legs, now would they?

Mike.


----------



## Infanteer (24 Mar 2004)

Wow.

It took me a while to regain my chair.

How did you manage to reply to that, sir?


----------



## tmbluesbflat (25 Mar 2004)

The tank sinking on a sleeping soldier was in the early sixties, it was a Centurion tank in Wainwright Alta. We were on concentration (1PPCLI) at the time, I did not peronally witness it but it was to much panic and horror at the time to be a myth!


----------



## The_Falcon (25 Mar 2004)

I have one. Scottish and Highland units that have Hackels (buncha feathers on stick behind the cap badge) on their balmorals. Some say it is to represent a lost battle or something dishonourable. Others say it is a good thing. Anyone know the truth?


----------



## para paramedic (25 Mar 2004)

Friends of mine who served with the Black Watch in Montreal told me much the same story as what The_Falcon has heard. They also added that a yellow hackle was intended to represent cowardice by the unit as a sign of disgrace.


----------



## combat_medic (25 Mar 2004)

I heard the same thing about the yellow hackle; that it represents 100 years of shame or something of that nature. 

Other urban legends:

1. The girl who walks into the Junior Ranks Mess who is very pregnant, looking for her boyfriend "Carl Gustav".

2. I heard about a JNCO course in Wainwright who were spending a week in various defensive positions and, deciding that they didn‘t want to dig the trenches themselves, put in an Ad Rep for a digger (that Engineer Trench Digging Machine thing whose name eludes me). Apparently, the course staff, being the sadistic b@stards they are, managed to get the vehicle out to the field, ready for use, and then asked the troops, "Which one of you is qualified to operate this?" None of the troops could, and so they had to watch the thing drive out of the field again.

3. During WWII (not sure exactly when), apparently a patrol came across a stick of British Paratroopers dead on the ground, with their parachutes still intact. Apparently the static line broke in the plane, and they all died on impact. I don‘t think the Brits used reserve chutes in those days.


----------



## bossi (25 Mar 2004)

Whoa!  Just a doggone minute (about the Black Watch hackle)!!
I‘m going to do this one from memory, so forgive me if it‘s not perfect ...

First of all, I remember being taught about the way hackles represented light and heavy infantry - that‘s why some were white, others were white-bottomed and red-topped.
However, the story I remember about the red hackle worn by the Black Watch dates back to the American War(s) - like I said, I can‘t remember the name of the battle without looking it up (sorry).
Anyway - they ran into a particularly nasty abbitis and were slaughtered - the survivors dipped their hackles in the blood of the fallen.
Sorry for not having a better memory, but I was only attached to the Watch for one year (and ... those gosh-darned aluminum mess tins ... eh?  What was I saying ... ?)


----------



## Danjanou (25 Mar 2004)

Bossi the battle you‘re looking for was Fort Carrillon/Ticonderoga IIRC (and if I don‘t one of the two Michaels will be along shortly to correct me).

The white/red thing proabably refers to the fact that in line regiments of the British Army in the 19th Century, all ranks wore a tuft or plume on their shakos (or bonnets for Highland units). Red and White was for Line or regular heavy infantry companies in the Bn. Pure white was for the Grenadier Company and Grenn for the Lt. Company.

We did the whole hackle thing a few months back I beleive. A search on Blackwatch should bring up the details (Hey I sound just like Infanteer)

See CM‘s heard of my old trench buddy Cpl Gustav, and I‘ve the one about the stick of Paras too.


----------



## bossi (25 Mar 2004)

Yup, but I was trying to do it from memory ...
(and I remembered it was Ticonderoga, but then the phone rang ... next thing I knew, it was daylight ...)


----------



## jrhume (25 Mar 2004)

As for the Viet Cong and the M-72 conversion to use as a mortar.  Not likely.  First off, the M-72 fires a 40mm round and although the VC did have 40mm mortars, they used 60mm stuff most of the time.  

Besides, if they captured an M-72, why not just use it as is?  They make fairly decent mortars without jury-rigging anything.


----------



## Pte.See (25 Mar 2004)

It‘s off topic, but who-yah for duct tape, as I‘ve learned this past weekend, lol.


----------



## bossi (25 Mar 2004)

Hmmm ... I could have sworn the last M72 I saw had "66mm" written on it ...
(but maybe it was "Super Sized" at MacDonald‘s ... ?)


----------



## mattoigta (25 Mar 2004)

Yeah the one about the Yellow Hackle is false as well. 
The Lorne Scots wear the PRIMROSE (not yellow) hackle, which is originally the hackle of a British unit, the Lancashire Fusiliers (Primrose was their county colour). They were awarded the hackle for long (since the 1600‘s), outstanding service, after the Boer War. When the Fusilier Regiments were amalgamated in the 1960‘s, they were to lose their hackle, so their allied regiment, the Lorne Scots, adopted it as their own.

And, like someone else said, I heard troops were instructed to jump on the spent M72 tube, so that the enemy couldnt convert them into mortar tubes.


----------



## casey916 (25 Mar 2004)

There is a rumor going around in Gagetown that an American fighter plane had to drop 4, 500pounders in the impact area because it needed to lose weight in order to save fuel.  I have friends that work EOD and in Range Control that say they have heard it.. but other people on base say its false.  Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Korus (25 Mar 2004)

HHmm.. FAS says the M-72 is 66mm..

   http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/land/m72.htm  

On a completley unrelated topic, this is post 600 for me.. woo!!! Yes, I‘m easily amused.

(edit: Whoops, I fubared the typing, wrote 62 instead of 66 origionally..)


----------



## D-n-A (25 Mar 2004)

another urban legend I remembered


an officer bought a brand new BMW, but didnt want to pay for the shipping to move it across country or drive it across country, so he talked to the crew of a C-130, that was going to be flying to the base he was moving to.

So, the C-130 is in flight, an experiances problems early in its flight... and they start to lose altitude, and need to ditch some weight...

so, the rear doors on the C-130 open up, an out goes the BMW into the atlantic ocean


----------



## Redeye (25 Mar 2004)

Korus, the M72 is 66mm.  I think that Old Guy might be thinking of the Blooper (M79) grenade launcher.  it‘s a breech-loaded single shot 40mm grenade launcher.

I‘ve heard the same thing about used M72 tubes, and I don‘t suppose it‘s entirely impossible.  Lobbing a 60mm mortar shell out of the tube wouldn‘t be especially accurate compared to a real mortar, but with enough bombs, it could be effective.

As for whether or not it‘s actually true, I can‘t say...  nor can I find any reference to it that can be substantiated.


----------



## Korus (26 Mar 2004)

Whoops. I accidentaly wrote 62, I meant 66. 

Actually, I also heard that mortar story the first time I was introduced to the M72, as a reason why you smash the tubes after firing it....

But I can‘t confirm it either.


----------



## jrhume (26 Mar 2004)

I did indeed confuse the M-79 and M-72.  Sorry.

One thing I know for sure - the Soviet/Chicom mortars were 61mm and 82mm, and both could fire our ammo.  I‘m sure the 1mm difference in bore caused accuracy problems, but the VC/NVA were not often looking for pinpoint accuracy anyhow.

Jim


----------



## The_Falcon (26 Mar 2004)

Just remembered another one.  Does anyone know the reason why we stopped using (at least in my regiment) those cam sticks with the two different greens on either side.  I heard that it was made with cancer causing materials.  anyone know if this is true?


----------



## scm77 (26 Mar 2004)

This could very well be true, but I‘m not positive.  I read it on a website, it was about how close the iraqis were to the americans during the sandstorms.

An american tanker was firing at a group of Iraqis with the .50 cal machine gun.  He ran out of ammuntion and as he started to reload one iraqi ran extremely close to the side of the road and started to aim his ak47.  The soldier dumped out all of the ammo and through the metal box at the Iraqi, hitting him in the head and knocking him to the ground.  He was then killed by someone in the next tank.

Don‘t know if it‘s true, but if it is that‘s awesome.   :fifty:


----------



## chrisf (26 Mar 2004)

I‘ve heard the same regarding the cam sticks.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (26 Mar 2004)

I‘ve also heard the "tank sinks on sleeping soldier" story, though it was from my father and apparently happened (more than once?) in Germany. I also remember hearing about a tracked vehicle convoy driving with one track in the ditch (traction? mine avoidance?) and going over at least one soldier who was sleeping by the side of the road. Apparently quite messy after the whole convoy was through.

I was pretty young, so these are not just probable war stories, they‘re poorly recalled war stories...

Edit: The cam stick story has to be false... Too many of us still around!   

Reminds me of a true story though: When I was in Gagetown on ex, we entered an area that was marked off with warning signs (thank you Coy Comd for ignoring those!) Wasn‘t long before a chopper flew over us and sprayed us and the surrounding area with some sort of pesticide. A bunch of guys from my platoon (most of whom had eaten some berries    ) ended up in the MIR.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (26 Mar 2004)

Another one I‘ve heard is that CLP causes cancer (or some sort of kidney disease...different versions).

Anyone heard anything about this


----------



## Korus (26 Mar 2004)

> I did indeed confuse the M-79 and M-72. Sorry.


Nothing to be sorry for!!!

As for the CLP causing kidney disease, just don‘t drink it.


----------



## mattoigta (26 Mar 2004)

what DOESNT cause cancer these days


----------



## Korus (26 Mar 2004)

My bubble. It‘s nice and safe in here.


----------



## Spr.Earl (26 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Pte. Bloggins:
> [qb] Another one I‘ve heard is that CLP causes cancer (or some sort of kidney disease...different versions).
> 
> Anyone heard anything about this     [/qb]


There is partial truth in that one.
Many year‘s ago on civie street you could buy a gun cleaner called "Hops" and it was taken off the market because it had cancer causing agent‘s in it and CLP smell‘s identical to it,I at first thought CLP was HOPS as I kid I used it to clean my old 22‘s.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (26 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Korus:
> [qb] As for the CLP causing kidney disease, just don‘t drink it.     [/qb]


Uh-oh.


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (29 Mar 2004)

Remember the bug juice that was issued to us that was 99% DEET? Remember smearing it all over your body? I was doing my QL3 in Meaford and one of the guys in my shacks had a botle of this stuff leak out of his butt pack that was lying on the floor for the night. The next morning it turned the linolium floor into gel. Ever put that stuff onto the NBC paper(what is it called it escapes me?). According to it this stuff is a nerve agent. Too bad its out of the system, it worked great!


----------



## Tyler (30 Mar 2004)

Not really a rumour:  

I saw quite a few burnt-out truck wrecks, one of which looked like an MLVW, in Petawawa south of the hand grenade range when I was there last weekend. Does anyone know what they are and how they got there?


----------



## Pikache (30 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by The_Falcon:
> [qb] I have one. Scottish and Highland units that have Hackels (buncha feathers on stick behind the cap badge) on their balmorals. Some say it is to represent a lost battle or something dishonourable. Others say it is a good thing. Anyone know the truth? [/qb]


 http://www.xenophongi.org/milhist/modern/unif4.htm  
According to this site, all fusilier regiments wear a hackle... doesn‘t say why though.

On note of fusiliers,


> Thus the first "fusiliers" were in regiments raised specifically for escorting the artillery train, and being close to the gunpowder, it was far safer to have a flintlock musket than the older matchlock musket with its burning fuse.


Interesting.


----------



## Danjanou (30 Mar 2004)

> buncha feathers on stick


Oh that has just made my day


----------



## prno (6 Apr 2004)

What about Blue Eye‘s Grave in Meaford...


----------



## alexk (10 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by rhfc-prno:
> [qb] What about Blue Eye‘s Grave in Meaford... [/qb]


My CQ told me that story when i was in meaford for an ftx this summer, it was hilarious it got all those little girls scared.


----------



## alan_li_13 (10 Apr 2004)

> What about Blue Eye‘s Grave in Meaford...


What are u guys talkin‘ about?   
tell us, come on!!!


----------



## Spr.Earl (11 Apr 2004)

Didn‘t you know Frank Sinatra‘s buried there?
(Old Blue Eyes)


----------



## alan_li_13 (11 Apr 2004)

No S***?
Come on, tell us more.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (11 Apr 2004)

On my basic course in Dundurn, we were told that "Chicken Heart" would get us if we went outside, and that it would rattle our windows at night...

Of course, we agreed with anything our Sgt told us


----------



## 1feral1 (11 Apr 2004)

Ah, Dundurn the ‘Devils Perch‘ (AKA the red and white checkered tower). The old cindercrete bldgs with the red roofs, the mess in bldg 69 (now gone). Places like Starfish, Survey Pt, Strathcona Camp, and The Pines. Many happy memories there.

Was speaking to a friend back in Canada the other day and he said lots of the cindercrete barracks are gone now. They were constructed back in 1933-34 as a work project for jobless men. The wood huts were all 1939-45 made, and most are now vacant fields.

40km up the road is Saskatoon, the Hub City. great clubs and pubs, lots of women too.

In 1997 I stayed at Dundrun for a Xmas Dinner, and to my suprise stayed in Bldg 75. It had been 4 yrs since I was there, and they even smelled the same.

Same goes with the regina Armouries, it smells the same also. Amazing how such smells can trigger so many memories.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Dean Owen (15 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by rifle_team_captain_13:
> [qb] I heard somewhere that the old OD green canadian combats had bottons that were edible by boiling into a soup or melting or something like that, ne one heard that before? [/qb]


Some WW2 (CDN) Navy Uniforms had buttons that could be boiled and eaten.
Dean


----------



## Dean Owen (15 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by George Wallace:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


OK about German Tanks. The only WW2 German tanks brought back to Canada Officaly, were under the "Command" of Farly Moate (?) the author. He was the one that arrainged to bring back German items for the Canadian Gov. He had been an Intell Officer.

In the early 1980s ( 81-82) I was a Medic and was at the first live fires at Meaford. I remember sitting on the top of my box looking at the target tanks. There were many of them then. On the far "rim" I saw a tank with small road wheels, but could not place it. I went home and wnet through my books. It was a mark 3 Panzer.
The next time I was a Meaford was several months later. It was gone. I tok the chance and drove the uncleared road to the far side. I could still see ther drag marks from the area of this tank. I have since heard through friends that it is being restored. I wonder where the "KING TIGER" that Mowat brought back is. It went missing some years ago after a "fire"
All the items he was requseted to bring back are on file

Dean
Whitby Ontario


----------



## DogOfWar (19 Apr 2004)

I was told by some bright eyed green recruits in basic that the Chief in charge of the school had won the lottery and worked for a dollar a year just to make recruits lives miserable.


----------



## axeman (20 Apr 2004)

I heard an urban legend about Mr Rogers before, saying that he was an ex-US Marine Sniper who did a few tours in Vietnam, and the reason why he always wore those sweaters on the show was because his arms were covered in tattoos.
JOHN DENVER was a USMC sniper with 40 + confirmed . Captian Kangaroo was a door gunner .   :fifty:


----------



## stukirkpatrick (20 Apr 2004)

According to imdb.com, the Mr Rogers legend must be false, but PeeWee Herman was a marine for a while, explaining his haircut


----------



## commando_wolf63 (19 Jul 2004)

During my first summer (1981) while training at MTC at CFB Dundurn it was rumored that  some of the Regular forces guys from CFB Wainwright had camoflauged a duce and half somewhere out in the boonies after completeing their job they jumped into a second duce and went to the base for lunch. After lunch they went back to recouver the camoflauged vehicle but couldnt find where they had parked it.


I saw mention of  M-72's  there is also an explosive device called an M-72 that sits in the back of an ejection seat for the CF-114 aka Tutor the jets that the Snowbird team uses.  While on my SS tec trg course there was a question about the M-72 and what it was used for, being in a wise ar*e mood I put both defintions to the M-72 question  my sense of humor was not appreciated by my French Canadian Instructors  Cause they didnt specify what M-72 they were talking about. Their bosses made them give me double marks as I was correct on defining what purpose was it of the M-72


----------



## jonsey (19 Jul 2004)

axeman said:
			
		

> I heard an urban legend about Mr Rogers before, saying that he was an ex-US Marine Sniper who did a few tours in Vietnam, and the reason why he always wore those sweaters on the show was because his arms were covered in tattoos.
> JOHN DENVER was a USMC sniper with 40 + confirmed . Captian Kangaroo was a door gunner .   :fifty:



I heard that Mr. Rogers was a SEAL.


----------



## atticus (19 Jul 2004)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Just remembered another one.   Does anyone know the reason why we stopped using (at least in my regiment) those cam sticks with the two different greens on either side.   I heard that it was made with cancer causing materials.   anyone know if this is true?



It's because the old sticks are very bad for your skin and the new stuff that you squeeze out of the tube is a little bit more friendly to your skin.


----------



## cpl forrester (20 Jul 2004)

right heres one for u ww2 two British sherman tanks rolling down a street in France one of the commanders sees a tiger tank on his left flank trys 2 bring his main gun to bear but gets hit on the Left hand of the tank seeing the flames he orders everyone out.... the second tank sees the commotion going on cant see the tiger but instinctively fires a round up the street .....ca boom he hit a pillar of a six story shop of some kind.... the shop collapses rubble everywhere the commander on seeing this calls out to the men from the downed tank ! bloody hell can u see the bugger or what! he hears back !that was bloody lucky that! he again shoot !where the bloody hell is the bloody tank! at that they hear a tapping noise... the commander gets ready .....then he sees a jerry cap all black and dusty the German moves some rubble puts his hands up.........thats when he realises that the tank is under the shop!                                                                     cheers guys lol


----------



## Sappo (20 Jul 2004)

i remember watching band of brothers... there was a similar scene (kinda similar in that there were british and french tanks) someone else might remember which episode better than myself... maybe episode 2 or 3.


anyways, they are assaulting one of the towns after the d-day landings start from inland on their way to carentan I believe.

a few soldiers are crouched beside a building, and he signals for the approaching british tankers to halt... he runs up and informs the tank commander that there is a panzer 3 or 4, one of the big suckers hiding in a fuel depot just ahead and off the side a way.

the british tanker informs him, if he cannot see the german panzer he cannot shoot... under orders to minimize civilian and property damage.

so the first british tank rolls ahead, passes the corner of the house and blam... takes a round neat in the centre.

the second british tank rolls ahead right past the first one, blam another round dead on.

i think by this point everyone else breaks into the fight and the panzer or tiger rolls forward to engage.... taking out a few more tanks on his way.


not really folklore, not really needed here... just remembered it as being funny though


----------



## Kunu (20 Jul 2004)

To contrast with the carcinogenic claims of the old-style camo sticks, I had heard that the stuff was actually designed to be edible.   

Another (ya ya) very popular cadet urban legend was that back in the "hardcore" days of SLC (Senior Leaders' Course, at Cold Lake), those who couldn't take the heat would spray a whole whack of spray starch on the barracks floor next to their beds and jump from the top bunk, subsequently slipping and breaking their leg, resulting in a medical RTU.    :crybaby:


----------



## cpl forrester (20 Jul 2004)

theres is one like that over here in the regs ........................put loads of floor wax on the floor and get the older style buffer out stand on it and buff the floor this will result in a real shinny floor see ur face in it u could (not good if ur ugly) and then put ur boots on and Put polish on the sole of ur boots then jump up in the air land with one leg bent hay presto ur on medical leave with a doggy leg only thing is never do it Cox they know all the little tricks Cox so daft teat has already tryed it all that would happen is u will get put on a charge 4 millingering............lol


----------



## cpl forrester (20 Jul 2004)

not to self must not type cox when i mean coz*


----------



## Dragoonian (7 Aug 2004)

Just Joined the Forum and noted a post by Wes Allen. I do believe you taught my basic in '89 in Dundurn. You are correct LOTS of buildingas have been torn down. By April 2005 Bldgs 71,73,75 will be the only barracks left standing    a sad thing to see this gem (ok dust bowl) of a place go to waste. I have been working at Range Control since 1999 as one of the Range Control Sgts and there is no end to it. Such is life I guess


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (13 Apr 2005)

OK I see that this topic has been dead for awhile but.... I heard that back in the "good ol' days" Cadet used to get to throw a hand grenade or two. They put a stop to this when a cadet was killed by one of the grenades 
has anyone else heard this is it true?


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (16 Apr 2005)

Anyone who wants evidence of buried tanks and carriers on ranges, just look at Gagetown.Have you ever seen phase 3 students in a row with a prismatic compass.

  And the story of the drunk soldier on ex who decided he would take the chopper for a ride is true.He just forgot to remove the engine covers.


----------



## backinblack (16 Apr 2005)

Shelldrake,

I was in the same regiment as the soldier who took the helicopter for a ride.  That story was one of the first I was told when I was posted there.  The rumour was that a short time after returning from Club Ed, he was promoted, but I don't know that for sure...

backinblack


----------



## q_1966 (16 Apr 2005)

MikeL said:
			
		

> any of you heard about the M113 thats half-burried somewhere in the Vernon/Kelowna,BC   area



well at the Vernon Cadet Camp, on the road up to the Outdoor Rifle Range (The big one where you shoot the C7's)
along the road there are old Tank Turrets painted various Blues, Whites and Yellows in amongst the grass, now wether there is an actual tank attached to this Turret, I dont know


----------



## q_1966 (17 Apr 2005)

(Cdt.) Sgt.Bergen said:
			
		

> OK I see that this topic has been dead for awhile but.... I heard that back in the "good ol' days" Cadet used to get to throw a hand grenade or two. They put a stop to this when a cadet was killed by one of the grenades
> has anyone else heard this is it true?



Yes I was told something like that by my Platoon WO at camp, he said the dummy ones were painted yellow and I guess a real one was in amongst the dummys and someone died or injured or severly scared, im not sure, cant remember that part, pick an ending. anyways this was aparently done when they were running the trades courses, I was told that as well as the ones we all know about like cooking and Radio Com, they ran what he told me were Courses in Artillery and Infantry, probably where the Grenade fiasco came from. but I cant vouch for any authenticity or half-truths


----------



## SprCForr (17 Apr 2005)

How about the "Mad Hussar" in Pet (circa early 80's)...raped dogs and other drunken mischief in the PMQ patch.


----------



## Glorified Ape (18 Apr 2005)

Heard one from my strategic studies prof (he was an engineer [pvt up to capt.]) for 15 yrs. He told me there were some yanks up on a joint training ex or something and that they camoflaged their tank so effectively that they couldn't find it. They went home after the ex without ever having found the tank. 

Edit: 

On the slippery floors note: We'd just swept/mopped the hall floor one night and I had to go down it to get to the mop closet. I didn't want to take my boots off but I didn't want to muck up the floor so I shoved two garbage cans (small ones from our rooms) on my feet and waddled down to the closet. Everyone was having quite a laugh watching me waddle up and down the hall, taking pictures, and having a great time. About 15 minutes later I notice the floor is scuffed to sh-t from my little trip. It was about 5 mins to lights out so I grabbed the only thing I had - a can of Pledge - and managed to de-scuff the entire hallway floor in about 3 minutes. Of course, although it had no wax, the Pledge succeeded in making the floor slippery as hell for the next few days. No one fell or got injured, thank god (our Sgt. slipped on it, which was good for a laugh [him included] at which point the Pledge coat was mentioned and he stopped laughing) but I learned a valuable lesson: no-wax Pledge still acts like wax Pledge.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (18 Apr 2005)

Sgt. Papke said:
			
		

> Yes I was told something like that by my Platoon WO at camp, he said the dummy ones were painted yellow and I guess a real one was in amongst the dummys and someone died or injured or severly scared, im not sure, cant remember that part, pick an ending. anyways this was aparently done when they were running the trades courses, I was told that as well as the ones we all know about like cooking and Radio Com, they ran what he told me were Courses in Artillery and Infantry, probably where the Grenade fiasco came from. but I cant vouch for any authenticity or half-truths



The grenade incident happened in Valcartier.  A live grenade was used for classroom instruction of some cadets and functioned.  Six killed, fourty wounded.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (19 Apr 2005)

Ok Thanks now I've looked around for some more information but I can't find a whole lot. I've found that it happened in 1974 and they tried to pin it on a Cadet "But in the end the truth came out " where can I read the full true story about the "Valcartier Grenade Explosion"


----------



## George Wallace (30 Aug 2005)

Here's a new one:



> Recently Marines in Iraq wrote to Starbucks because they wanted to
> let them know how much they liked their coffees and to request that they
> send some of it to the troops there.
> Starbucks replied, telling the Marines thank you for their support
> ...



Perhaps we should send our Marine friends a few cases of Tim Horton's.    ;D


----------



## medicineman (30 Aug 2005)

Yes George, definitely send some Tim's to the Marines.

On another note - I noticed a whole pile of stories here about vehicles vanishing.  My Dad told me one from when he was an arty rad op with 2 Horse back in the 60's in Germany.  He was "accidentally" tuned into the umpire net when he heard the chief umpire get into an argument with one of his staff - apparently they lost a whole Battalion of the Black Watch (then a Regular unit).  They had apparently arrived on an objective a little sooner than anticipated and were forced to pull back, so they did  - they also dug in so well that NOBODY could find them, including the umpire staff.

MM


----------



## marshall sl (30 Aug 2005)

" THE REST OF THE STORY  

Captain Kangaroo passed away on January 23, 2004 as age 76 , which is odd, because he always looked to be 76. (DOB: 6/27/27.)   It reminded me of the following story.

Some people have been a bit offended that the actor, Lee Marvin, is buried in a grave alongside 3 and 4 star generals at Arlington National Cemetery 

Here's a guy who was only a famous movie star who served his time, why the heck does he rate burial with these guys?   Well, following is the amazing answer: I always liked Lee Marvin, but didn't know the extent of his Corps experiences.

In a time when many Hollywood stars served their country in the armed forces often in rear-echelon posts where they were carefully protected, only to be trotted out to perform for the cameras in war bond promotions, Lee Marvin was a genuine hero.  He won the Navy Cross at Iwo Jima. There is only one higher Naval award...  the Medal Of Honor.

If that is a surprising comment on the true character of the man, he credits his sergeant with an even greater show of bravery.

During a dialog on "The Tonight Show with Johnny Carson", Johnny's guest was Lee Marvin.  Johnny said, "Lee, I'll bet a lot of  people are unaware that you were a Marine in the initial landing at Iwo Jima...  and that during the course of that action you earned the Navy Cross and were severely wounded."

"Yeah, yeah... I got shot square in the bottom and they gave me the Cross for securing a hot spot about halfway up Suribachi. Bad thing about getting shot up on a mountain is guys getting' shot hauling you down But, Johnny, at Iwo I served under the bravest man I ever knew... .  We both got the cross the same day, but what he di d for his Cross made mine look cheap in comparison. That dumb guy actually stood up on Red beach and directed his troops to move forward and get the hell off the beach. Bullets flying by, with mortar rounds landing everywhere and he stood there as the main target.

Johnny, I'm not  lying, Sergeant Keeshan was the bravest man I ever knew. The Sergeant's name is Bob Keeshan. You and the world know him as Captain Kangaroo."

On another note, there was this wimpy little man (who just passed away) on PBS, gentle and quiet. Mr. Rogers is another of those you would least suspect of being anything but what he now portrays to our youth. But Mr. Rogers was a U.S. Navy Seal, combat-proven in Vietnam with over twenty-five confirmed kills to his name.  He wore a long-sleeved sweater on TV, to cover the many tattoos on his forearm and biceps.  He was a master in small arms and hand-to-hand combat, able to disarm or kill in a heartbeat.

After the war Mr. Rogers became an ordained Presbyterian minister and therefore a pacifist. Vowing to never harm another human and also dedicating the rest of his life to trying to help lead children on the right path in life.   He hid away the tattoos and his past life and won our hearts with his quiet wit and charm.

America's real heroes don't flaunt what they did; they quietly go about their day-to-day lives, doing what they do best.  They earned our respect and the freedoms that we all enjoy

Look around and see if you can find one of those heroes in your midst.   Often, they are the ones you'd least suspect, but would most like to have on your side if anything ever happened.

Take the time to thank anyone that has fought for our freedom. With encouragement they could be the next Captain Kangaroo or Mr. Rogers. "Any one know if any of this is true?


----------



## Lance Wiebe (30 Aug 2005)

All the stories about Mr Rogers and Capt Kangaroo have been proven to be just that, hogwash.

Go <a href=http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl-mr-rogers.htm>HERE</a> for more....


----------



## 48Highlander (30 Aug 2005)

Lance Wiebe said:
			
		

> All the stories about Mr Rogers and Capt Kangaroo have been proven to be just that, hogwash.
> 
> Go <a href=http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl-mr-rogers.htm>HERE</a> for more....



So has the Starbuchs story, and most of the ones about missing vehicles.  Isn't that the whole point?  This IS the urban legends thread after all....


----------



## Monsoon (30 Aug 2005)

I remember hearing the "story" about a guy who had a good run ashore in a foreign port and ended up meeting up with a girl who was in port on a cruise.  He went over to her cabin on the cuiseship and woke up the next morning 50 miles to sea - they'd sailed with him on board.

Obviously a morality tale about being careful ashore, I thought.  And then I met the guy.  They had to send the Sea King to pick him up. D'oh!


----------



## Dirt Digger (3 Sep 2005)

Urban myth? #1: Another buried vehicle...

At the tail end of RV 92 in Wainwright, I heard a rumour that a C-6 had gone missing.  They figured that it had been left (or buried) in the field, so the Grifs made passes over the training area with ground penetrating radar.  They didn't find the C-6, but they did find a buried M113.

The twist to the story was that the C-6 was found packed in grease, wrapped and hidden attached to a vehicle axle on the railhead.

Urban myth? #2:

During my GMT course (in Vernon BC), none of us were supplied with sun screen until around day five.  As a result, we were all sunburned to a certain degree around the face, but the tops of our heads were white, due to wearing the beret.  It was circulated that this was done so that if anyone tried to go AWOL, the MPs would have an easier time trying to find them down in Vernon.

As an addition to the myth, it "worked", as a guy in another platoon went nuts and threw all of his DEUs in a trash can and took off.  The MPs supposedly caught him in town at the Burger King eating a Whopper due to the beret tanline.  (Not sure about the significance of the Whopper, but it was in the version I was told.)

Urban myth? #3:  Think I heard it around 98, again, Wainwright story.

Pretty common knowledge that DND vehicle aren't supposed to be used for personal reasons.  Apparently, there was a problem at the Wainwright Canex regarding military vehicles being parked in the parking lot around coffeebreak time.  After the threat came out to charge people, the practice stopped.  However, a Griffon crew was charged after they landed beside the Canex...one guy hoped out, ran in and picked up coffee for the crew.

Urban myth? #4: 

During a departure from Cyprus, certain barrack boxes from people who had pissed off the ground crew were placed in a hole at the end of the runway and paved over.

Urban myth? #5:

 An officer told a NCO to take his bags out to the aircraft (clear violation of the one man, one kit rule).  This individual picked up the bags, took them out on the flight line and placed them in the path of a snow removal vehicle...through the auger they went.  Officer didn't discover that his bags were missing until they touched down.  (Heard this from a "witness" to the event, about a person who would probably do it.)

Urban myth? #6:

Probably been told on every base...  Common knowledge not to walk across the parade square.  However, one soldier decides to risk it after coming back late from the bar.  RSM just happens to have an office overlooking his parade square, is working late, and spots the soldier in the darkness.

"YOU.  STOP WHERE YOU ARE."  Soldier stops.  "WHAT's YOUR NAME."  Soldier says (Loud voice, sense of purpose) "DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?"  RSM says, (thinking CO / Base Commander, etc) "No?"

Anonymous soldier yells F*** Y** and runs off laughing.  Also heard, soldier yells "Carl Gustav" and runs for it.


----------



## atticus (4 Sep 2005)

hamiltongs said:
			
		

> I remember hearing the "story" about a guy who had a good run ashore in a foreign port and ended up meeting up with a girl who was in port on a cruise.  He went over to her cabin on the cuiseship and woke up the next morning 50 miles to sea - they'd sailed with him on board.
> 
> Obviously a morality tale about being careful ashore, I thought.  And then I met the guy.  They had to send the Sea King to pick him up. D'oh!



Whatever happened to that guy?


----------



## Strike (4 Sep 2005)

> Urban myth? #3:  Think I heard it around 98, again, Wainwright story.
> 
> Pretty common knowledge that DND vehicle aren't supposed to be used for personal reasons.  Apparently, there was a problem at the Wainwright Canex regarding military vehicles being parked in the parking lot around coffeebreak time.  After the threat came out to charge people, the practice stopped.  However, a Griffon crew was charged after they landed beside the Canex...one guy hoped out, ran in and picked up coffee for the crew.



Probably true...



> Urban myth? #5:
> 
> An officer told a NCO to take his bags out to the aircraft (clear violation of the one man, one kit rule).  This individual picked up the bags, took them out on the flight line and placed them in the path of a snow removal vehicle...through the auger they went.  Officer didn't discover that his bags were missing until they touched down.  (Heard this from a "witness" to the event, about a person who would probably do it.)



The version I heard was much less dramatic.  The officer (passenger) in question told the FE to load his bags into the aircraft.  The FE (may have been an LM) was a crusty old bugger and wasn't having any of it.  When they arrived at destination the officer asked where his bags were.  The response?  "Right where you left them, sir."


----------



## Gramps (4 Sep 2005)

A couple of good Urban Legend links

http://www.snopes.com/military/military.asp

http://www.snopes.com/rumors/rumors.asp


----------



## chrisf (4 Sep 2005)

Dirt Digger said:
			
		

> Urban myth? #6:
> 
> Probably been told on every base...   Common knowledge not to walk across the parade square.   However, one soldier decides to risk it after coming back late from the bar.   RSM just happens to have an office overlooking his parade square, is working late, and spots the soldier in the darkness.
> 
> "YOU.   STOP WHERE YOU ARE."   Soldier stops.   "WHAT's YOUR NAME."   Soldier says (Loud voice, sense of purpose) "DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?"   RSM says, (thinking CO / Base Commander, etc) "No?"



There's an officer at my unit who claims to have done this personally... though as soon as the person replied "No?" he quietly took off running.


----------



## Old Ranger (5 Sep 2005)

M-72s were crushed because the VC would use them for Booby traps.

Filled with pin-pulled-grenades, set up with a trip wire.

6 or so grenades fall out BOOM BOOM BOOM.


----------



## Old Ranger (5 Sep 2005)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> The grenade incident happened in Valcartier.   A live grenade was used for classroom instruction of some cadets and functioned.   Six killed, fofortyounded.



The grenade was apparently marked Blue and Inert.  Hence the instructions to carefully inspect Munitions that are marked Inert before your class on them.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (5 Sep 2005)

MikeL said:
			
		

> I heard that the Governor Generals Foot Guards forgot their Carl G on the side of the road after an ex, and when they remembered, an returned, it was gone.
> 
> 
> I was working at LFCA HQ in the summer of 91 during the Inf Comp, there was a report of a mising Carl G, i remember a few officers going nuts over it. Never sure if it was recovered or not, or what  happened.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (11 Sep 2005)

The US has lost 11 nuclear weapons since 1945 ( a few have never been recovered) , heres the story of one, does anyone know about the other ones?
http://www.commondreams.org/views01/0803-08.htm


----------



## Hunter (12 Sep 2005)

My apologies if this one has been posted already, I didn't see it.

As the story goes back in the days of the Canadian Airborne Regiment the father of a 16 year old pregnant girl came to the base commander's office at CFB Petawawa looking for the soldier who had knocked up his daughter.  The CO listened to what the father had to say, and then said 'No problem sir, I'll have that soldier here as soon as possible.  What was his name?'

'Karl Gustav.'

I don't know if the story is true or not, but it made me laugh when I heard it.


----------



## veale (4 Feb 2008)

mattoigta said:
			
		

> what DOESNT cause cancer these days





you know it can't be that good for you when your platoon starts to get high off it in the weapons cleaning room


----------



## Sig_Des (4 Feb 2008)

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> MikeL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm surprised I missed this. Story I'd heard was they'd been coming back from Ex in a rented school bus, stopped at one of the stops on the 416, and no one stayed on. Carl G was near the back door, and when they were on the road, noticed it was missing.

For this, I've heard of them referred to as the "Gustav's Gone For Good"


----------



## veale (4 Feb 2008)

Urban myth? #6:

Probably been told on every base...  Common knowledge not to walk across the parade square.  However, one soldier decides to risk it after coming back late from the bar.  RSM just happens to have an office overlooking his parade square, is working late, and spots the soldier in the darkness.

"YOU.  STOP WHERE YOU ARE."  Soldier stops.  "WHAT's YOUR NAME."  Soldier says (Loud voice, sense of purpose) "DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?"  RSM says, (thinking CO / Base Commander, etc) "No?"

Anonymous soldier yells F*** Y** and runs off laughing.  Also heard, soldier yells "Carl Gustav" and runs for it.

[/quote]




that did happen in meaford i herd it form i guy that was on a tasking at the time
uy comes back onto base drunk (he's on his recurit course in the summer) he runs into the RSM 
RSM: Do you know who I am?
Pte: Yes Sir, your the RSM, do you know who I am?
RSM: NO
then this guy takes off runing the RSM chaseing him for awhile then gets other people to chase him, tthey chase him hrow tentcity and they lose him in one of the mod tents
the intire base lost it's weekend because of this


----------



## 1feral1 (4 Feb 2008)

Truth stranger than fiction??

Dundurn, about 1988.

On late spring day, we jumped into a old 'Soviet' trench system (w/Coy bunker all perfectly made correctly) near The Pines, on the North side of Strathcona Camp somewhere, and there sitting there was a C1 SMG, with BFA attached, 30rd magazine in (with blanks loaded into it), cocked, and yes, on safe. There was a fair bit of rust on the weapon, so it had been ther most likely all winter, and was left there from the last fall.

The SMG was turned into the CFB MJ MP Det, and we later heard it could not be traced who/what Unit had actually lost it. In those days CFR's were not computer tracked, and a card system was used.

Anyways, never did find out which Unit owned it, and who knows how thye got away with losing it, and somehow covering it up.

Australia, about 1995. When I was with 103 Fd Wksp (my 1st posting out of Leichhardt NSW), the Unit found a No1 MkIII SMLE .303 rifle, literally under a big ghost gum at Singleton NSW. We ended up cleaning it up, the wood weathered beyond, and the rifle rusted solid. It was mounted on some timber, and hung in the SGTs Mess for years, before some idiot RQ, decided it was a pain and surrendered it to DNSDC Moorebank for destruction.

Note: Inside the butt trap was a pull thru, all rotted, and a nice brass oil bottle, which I still have.

When I was at DNSDC one time, I noticed tthe timber it had been mounted on (neatly piled with other pieces of wood, used for the same thing),  with the plaque still attached. Yes the rifle went to Port Kembla at Wollongong south of Sydney, and was smelted along with other items, which included an nice serviceable 8mm Jap Type 14 pistol. What a waste. 

Regards,

Wes


----------



## aesop081 (4 Feb 2008)

veale said:
			
		

> that did happen in meaford *i herd it form i guy * that was on a tasking at the time
> uy comes back onto base drunk (he's on his recurit course in the summer) he runs into the RSM
> RSM: Do you know who I am?
> Pte: Yes Sir, your the RSM, do you know who I am?
> ...



Thats funny.....its exactly what everyone who "heard it" says !!!

(name of the base changes every time though)

The legend continues


----------



## Panzer Grenadier (4 Feb 2008)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I'm surprised I missed this. Story I'd heard was they'd been coming back from Ex in a rented school bus, stopped at one of the stops on the 416, and no one stayed on. Carl G was near the back door, and when they were on the road, noticed it was missing.
> 
> For this, I've heard of them referred to as the "Gustav's Gone For Good"



I'm a member of the GGFG, and that's the story I was told, and that it somehow ended up in the hands of the IRA, recovered after a raid by British troops.


----------



## CesarNostradamus (5 Feb 2008)

Did Soldiers use to cook food in there helmets? pic related.









THE STEEL POT, issued in 1941 and used throughout World War II, Korea, and Vietnam, consisted of two pieces: a lightweight liner covered by a heavy, metal helmet. If it can be said that the GI loved a 3.5-pound soup kettle perched on his head that wobbled when he walked and fell off when he ran, then the American soldier loved his steel pot. In the morning it was a shaving bowl, in the afternoon it was a cooking pot, and at night it was a pillow. In between it was a desperately needed entrenching tool. Even though a few soldiers did not believe the helmet to be any good as protection —and some took them off during fire fights to increase mobility—they were always careful to retrieve this invaluable piece of Government Issue material.

The GIs of the future will little resemble those of World War II, Vietnam, or even Desert Storm. Forget the old walkie talkies, talking in code over back-pack-sized field radios, and navigating by the seat of the pants. And no one will be cooking C-rations in their helmets. 

Combat soldiers in World Wars I and II wore steel helmets that could also be used as a cooking pot, dish, or wash basin. Since 1978, soldiers in the United States Army have worn helmets made of an acrylic fiber that is stronger than steel.


----------



## armyvern (5 Feb 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Foxhound (5 Feb 2008)

We did in the '80's when alinimoo, aliminum, aloonumim, er _other_ pots were back on the deuce.  (I haven't been the same since the h-h-h-head wound.)


----------



## armyvern (6 Feb 2008)

Here's one:

"Vern has never been in trouble a day in her life."

I've actually heard that one from a friend of a friend of mine!!


----------



## Roy Harding (6 Feb 2008)

Here's one:

Every happy unit has an integral Donair Shop.  Troops who have Donairs whenever they desire are _happy_ troops.

(Don't bother asking - it's an inside joke)


----------



## armyvern (6 Feb 2008)

Here's another:

"Vern is always _happy_."

 :rofl:

But, she does love a good donair!!


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 Feb 2008)

Che said:
			
		

> bump*
> 
> This one circulates around quite a bit, it‘s a pile of BS as far as I know with the US. DOD offering a response to it.
> 
> ...



They even made a movie of it  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U33Xg91HAlo


----------



## Roy Harding (6 Feb 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> They even made a movie of it  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U33Xg91HAlo



That is a classic.

My sister (a civvie) once sent it to me in an effort to show her pride in me as a Canadian serviceman.  She SWORE it was true!

I didn't bother bursting her bubble - she meant well.


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 Feb 2008)

A friend of mine with the RM served with the USMC on exchange in Beirut in 1983. Luckily, he left just before the big bomb that killed a few hundred of the poor buggers. Anyways, as many of you may know, the yanks are fond of putting up big signs that say things like '137rd Underground Balloon Maintenance Platoon - Second to None!'.

So he had a T-Shirt made up for himself that he wore around the base. On the front it said, in large letters, 'None'.

They didn't get it.

This had apparently been done before by British or Canadian troops in Korea, but I can't find the reference so it may be an Urb-Leg.


----------



## Roy Harding (6 Feb 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> A friend of mine with the RM served with the USMC on exchange in Beirut in 1983. Luckily, he left just before the big bomb that killed a few hundred of the poor buggers. Anyways, as many of you may know, the yanks are fond of putting up big signs that say things like '137rd Underground Balloon Maintenance Platoon - Second to None!'.
> 
> So he had a T-Shirt made up for himself that he wore around the base. On the front it said, in large letters, 'None'.
> 
> ...



I've heard the same thing - involving different nationalities - my bet is urban legend.

But I think I'll get a T-shirt like that done up - it'll work out here in civvie land too!


----------



## Shamrock (6 Feb 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> A friend of mine with the RM served with the USMC on exchange in Beirut in 1983. Luckily, he left just before the big bomb that killed a few hundred of the poor buggers. Anyways, as many of you may know, the yanks are fond of putting up big signs that say things like '137rd Underground Balloon Maintenance Platoon - Second to None!'.



I think I worked for those guys.


----------



## Kilroy (6 Feb 2008)

One rumour that I heard that happened in Shilo way back (just over 20 years ago) was that an (insert army vehicle here) was being airlifted by helicopter over Sewel Lake, when the cabling broke. Apparently the vehicle sank down so far in to the very soft muddy bottom, that nothing that anyone had could pull it out, and it is still there today.  Can't rmemeber if it was a tank, or an M113, or an ?????


Nother one I heard, was that the EOD boys (maybe girls to, I here they DO exist in the military   ;D) out in DUndurn, would create an interesting explosive device. Apparently they had a 45 gallon drum filled with so much deisel fuel. They who then ignite a charge under the drum, sending it flying into the air. They would then ignite a second charge inside the barrel, causing the fule to explode into a mini-mushroom cloud. Apparently it was large enough to be seen from Saskatoon, and people in the city started thinking they where doing nuke tests in Dundurn. 

Reference the "do you know who I am on the parade square legend", the version I heard took place over a phone. 

Some more good old standards:

     -  In Cornwallis, they put saltpeter in the food to cut down on the sexual urges of the recruits
     -  In Cornwallis, if you spit on the sidewalk, you got charged for defacing Government property
     -  In Cornwallis, I was told that if I got a sunburn, I would be charged with damaging military property.


And one more.......A friend of one of our Basuc Training instructors told us of this one guy in his basic platoon who was a dickhead. So one night, apparently because he was a heavy sleeper, they took one of his combat boots, lengthened the string, and looped / tied / attatched the end to the guys dick (For you female personnelle that may be offeneded by that word, I apologize. I will now refer to it as the male sexual organ). They then started throwing all their boots at him. Well, he of course woke up, and started throwing boots back at the guys. Eventually he got to that special boot, and......well, I'm pretty sure you can all figure out what happened next!

Got a few more stories hidden away in my brain somewhere, so if I think of them, I'll be sure to write them up for you.



Oh....and the stealing the helicopter, but leaving the intake covers on story......I heard it happened in Kingston.    ;D


----------



## armyvern (6 Feb 2008)

Kilroy said:
			
		

> Some more good old standards:
> 
> -  In Cornwallis, I was told that if I got a sunburn, I would be charged with damaging military property.



Are you sure the one above wasn't 


    -  In Cornwallis, I was told that if I got a sunburn, I would be charged with damaging military property causing self-inflicted wounds??

because that would be no legend.


----------



## 043 (6 Feb 2008)

jrhume said:
			
		

> As for the Viet Cong and the M-72 conversion to use as a mortar.  Not likely.  First off, the M-72 fires a 40mm round and although the VC did have 40mm mortars, they used 60mm stuff most of the time.
> 
> Besides, if they captured an M-72, why not just use it as is?  They make fairly decent mortars without jury-rigging anything.



Actually, you are wrong. The M-72 fires a 66mm HEAT projectile so yes, a 60mm mortar could concievably fit.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Feb 2008)

Speaking of Cornwallis (and this one is true, I kid you NOT).  One of the guys in my platoon had applied A5-35 to his sore muscles and then went to urinate without washing his hands.  
Of course, this guy was a complete idiot.  He took six tries to pass his saluting test as he could not stop bear walking.  It finally took two guys, one on each side of him holding his arms to ensure they were swinging in the proper manner.  :


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Feb 2008)

Kilroy said:
			
		

> One rumour that I heard that happened in Shilo way back (just over 20 years ago) was that an (insert army vehicle here) was being airlifted by helicopter over Sewel Lake, when the cabling broke. Apparently the vehicle sank down so far in to the very soft muddy bottom, that nothing that anyone had could pull it out, and it is still there today.  Can't rmemeber if it was a tank, or an M113, or an ?????



Heard the same on, but it was in Gagetown in Swan Lake with a US M1.


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Feb 2008)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Heard the same on, but it was in Gagetown in Swan Lake with a US M1.



And what helicopter were they using?


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Feb 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> And what helicopter were they using?



Who knows, but the cow manure was strong that day.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Feb 2008)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Heard the same on, but it was in Gagetown in Swan Lake with a US M1.





			
				Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> And what helicopter were they using?



Was it an African or European Hellicopter ?


----------



## time expired (6 Feb 2008)

Here is one for those who are fans of Top Gear,Hammond,that's 
the little guy,was a member of the SAS,and his first TV appearance
was at the window of the Iranian Embassy.
SAS Snr. Nco was asked by TV presenter if he had been on the
Iranian embassy OP.His reply was,no but I know 2000 guys that were.
                                   Regards


----------



## Haggis (6 Feb 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> A friend of mine with the RM served with the USMC on exchange in Beirut in 1983. Luckily, he left just before the big bomb that killed a few hundred of the poor buggers. Anyways, as many of you may know, the yanks are fond of putting up big signs that say things like '137rd Underground Balloon Maintenance Platoon - Second to None!'.
> 
> So he had a T-Shirt made up for himself that he wore around the base. On the front it said, in large letters, 'None'.
> 
> ...



I heard a similar story from a Navy friend:

A US Navy warship was tied up alongside a Canadian warship in Halfax.  The Yanks hung a banner off thier bridge proclaiming "We are Second to NONE!"

Not to be outdone, the Canadians replied with a banner reading "HMCS NONE."


----------



## Gunner98 (6 Feb 2008)

Kilroy says, "Some more good old standards:

     -  In Cornwallis, they put saltpeter in the food to cut down on the sexual urges of the recruits
     -  In Cornwallis, if you spit on the sidewalk, you got charged for defacing Government property
     -  In Cornwallis, I was told that if I got a sunburn, I would be charged with damaging military property."

Not necessarily stanards or legends - some factual content:

- If you spat on the parade square you were told to pick it up with your bare hand and put it in your pocket. (I was both a trainee - OCdt not a recruit and an OC at CFRS Cornwallis.)
If you got sunburned, you could be charged with Negligence of a Military Duty or Disobeying a Lawful Command - for self-inflicting a wound by not wearing issued sunscreen when ordered to do so.


----------



## Davionn (7 Feb 2008)

That one about the Carl-G going missing on ex was true.  It was during CAC '92 in Pet.  It was my first year in, and I remember taking part in the search for it (which did not last very longbefore it was called off).

Years later, I met the woman reponsible (she had since left the CF).  Her story: Part of the training involved that day was advance to contact at the section level (I remember this).  The weapon had been left aside so she could participate.  Unfortunately, the weapon had been forgotten at the end of training, when the troops returned to the bivouac.  When they returned to retreive it, the Carl-G was gone.  That's when the search began.  Turns out, another platoon doing the same training had stumbled accross it and wisely picked it up, as no-one was around.

Anyway, all ended up OK, with he weapon returned to the rightful platoon (and a very embarrassed pte).  I didn't ask about disciplinary actions, too busy laughing...


Davionn


----------



## armyvern (7 Feb 2008)

CAC 92 eh??

Well, I was there ... but do not recall this incident.

So it wasn't me!!! (For once!!)  ;D


----------



## Danjanou (7 Feb 2008)

I was on CAC 92 and I'm sure I would have heard of a missing Carl G. I certainly heard about a missing 9mm some numpty managed to get tangled in the bottom of his sleeping bag and then tuned same bag into the CQMS.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Feb 2008)

Hey don't forget the 9mm lost on ARCON 05 (?). And later recovered in someone's basement.


----------



## garb811 (7 Feb 2008)

It wasn't CAC 92, it happened in 89 or 90 in Ottawa.


----------



## Old Ranger (7 Feb 2008)

garb811 said:
			
		

> It wasn't CAC 92, it happened in 89 or 90 in Ottawa.



It has occured on more than one occasion and location.....


----------



## aesop081 (7 Feb 2008)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> It has occured on more than one occasion and location.....



Thats why its a myth......


----------



## geo (7 Feb 2008)

( Myths)


----------



## Old Ranger (7 Feb 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Thats why its a myth......



If persons were involved in, searched for missing "items" at different locations and times. That would steer more toward Fact.

Myth, is more like that I think this work week will be over soon ;D


----------



## NL_engineer (7 Feb 2008)

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> -  In Cornwallis (insert CF training base HERE), they put saltpeter in the food to cut down on the sexual urges of the recruits



I have heard that one for Gagetown more then once


----------



## Roy Harding (7 Feb 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> I have heard that one for Gagetown more then once



Didn't work.

I have three sons to prove it.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Feb 2008)

Are we to believe they were fathered while you were a young _eager_ recruit in Cornwallis?


----------



## NL_engineer (7 Feb 2008)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Didn't work.
> 
> I have three sons to prove it.



thats why it is a legend


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (7 Feb 2008)

One Carl G that disappeared was in Ottawa in 1991.


----------



## Roy Harding (7 Feb 2008)

Actually - two of them were fathered due to bullet proof sperm - we have a "RV 83" baby, and a "ROVING JIMMY 84" baby.

One was planned - we've never told our sons which one was planned.  Indeed - I used to tell the boys that "two of you are spare parts - I'll decide which ones later" - when I was particularly pissed off.


----------



## MCpl Burtoo (7 Feb 2008)

axeman said:
			
		

> I heard an urban legend about Mr Rogers before, saying that he was an ex-US Marine Sniper who did a few tours in Vietnam, and the reason why he always wore those sweaters on the show was because his arms were covered in tattoos.
> JOHN DENVER was a USMC sniper with 40 + confirmed . Captian Kangaroo was a door gunner .   :fifty:



Capt kangaroo (Actor Bob Keeshan) was born in Lynbrook, New York, and attended Fordham University after serving in the United States Marine Corps reserve during World War II.  Keeshan never saw combat or overseas duty, having enlisted just before the end of the war.[1]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bob_Keeshan

Just what I found out......I love the ones about John Denver and Mr. Rogers and I have heard them as well.


----------



## dapaterson (7 Feb 2008)

A former boss of mine used to say (in the years before genetic testing was commonplace)

"Motherhood is an act of love.  Fatherhood is an act of faith."


----------



## NCRCrow (7 Feb 2008)

A Navy one...The INS Viraat is actually the Bonaventure?

In the Gulf of Oman on OP APOLLO we pulled alongside her and everybody came up to the Upper decks to check her out.

It was like seeing a ghost..........but thats another just another urban legend


----------



## Strike (7 Feb 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> A Navy one...The INS Viraat is actually the Bonaventure?
> 
> In the Gulf of Oman on OP APOLLO we pulled alongside her and everybody came up to the Upper decks to check her out.
> 
> It was like seeing a ghost..........but thats another just another urban legend



Put a picture of the Bonnie up to compare!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Feb 2008)




----------



## armyvern (7 Feb 2008)

Yes, that's right kids ... Canada _once_ had one of these!!  :-[


----------



## danchapps (7 Feb 2008)

Hey Vern, which form do I use, and how do I fill it out to request one of these? Surely the computer wouldn't notice for at least 2 days, by then we all could be flying/sailing near the Bahamas.


----------



## Rodahn (7 Feb 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> A friend of mine with the RM served with the USMC on exchange in Beirut in 1983. Luckily, he left just before the big bomb that killed a few hundred of the poor buggers. Anyways, as many of you may know, the yanks are fond of putting up big signs that say things like '137rd Underground Balloon Maintenance Platoon - Second to None!'.
> 
> So he had a T-Shirt made up for himself that he wore around the base. On the front it said, in large letters, 'None'.
> 
> ...



This is not an urban legend, it was 2 engineering units in Korea, one American, the second Canadian, the American had their battalion sign up stating second to none, so the Canadians put up a hand painted sign stating "We are none". I remember seeing a photo of it in one of the engineering magazines back in the early eighties.


----------



## ModlrMike (7 Feb 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> A Navy one...The INS Viraat is actually the Bonaventure?
> 
> In the Gulf of Oman on OP APOLLO we pulled alongside her and everybody came up to the Upper decks to check her out.
> 
> It was like seeing a ghost..........but thats another just another urban legend



She's actually the former HMS Hermes. Flagship of the Royal Navy in the Falklands campaign.


----------



## daftandbarmy (7 Feb 2008)

And so she is...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INS_Viraat


----------



## armyvern (7 Feb 2008)

And the Bonny ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMCS_Bonaventure_(CVL_22)


----------



## hugh19 (7 Feb 2008)

You are thinking of the Vikrant. Which is the same class as the Bonnie.


----------



## Pearson (7 Feb 2008)

Dirt Digger said:
			
		

> At the tail end of RV 92 in Wainwright, I heard a rumour that a C-6 had gone missing.  They figured that it had been left (or buried) in the field, so the Grifs made passes over the training area with ground penetrating radar.  They didn't find the C-6, but they did find a buried M113.
> 
> The twist to the story was that the C-6 was found packed in grease, wrapped and hidden attached to a vehicle axle on the railhead.



Close, it was 2 X C-9's, in 1989, they were discovered during the railhead loading, strapped to  the axle of a Com's truck I believe. A few on the board here were involved with the search of the training area. Don't recall the burries 113 though.


----------



## eurowing (8 Feb 2008)

Grifs with "ground penetrating radar"???    In 92? Before Griffons were in inventory?  New urban myths! 

Edited to change myth to myths for clarity!


----------



## Shamrock (8 Feb 2008)

Ground penetrating radar from the sky?  I know I've only got basic radio & radar theory, but this sounds odd.


----------



## DONT_PANIC (8 Feb 2008)

ʞɔoɹɯɐɥs said:
			
		

> Ground penetrating radar from the sky?  I know I've only got basic radio & radar theory, but this sounds odd.



Well, they have satellites with ground penetrating radar (its how they found all the soviet ICBM silos in the Cold War).  I don't see why it couldn't be on a helicopter, but then again, I know very little.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (8 Feb 2008)

Page 5 or so of this thread gives the details on the real buried M113 found in Meaford.


----------



## Sub_Guy (8 Feb 2008)

Something I always heard in the Navy


HMCS Provider was a civilian tanker purchased by the Canadian Navy.


----------



## Gunner98 (8 Feb 2008)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Something I always heard in the Navy
> HMCS Provider was a civilian tanker purchased by the Canadian Navy.



Myth busted http://www.wellandcanal.ca/shiparc/warships/provider/provider.htm

The clean, streamlined appearance of the hull follows a design to achieve high speed while fulfilling replenishments with the fleet on operations. 
Ordered - 15 Apr 1958
  Construction begun - Sep 1960
  Keel laid - 1 May 1961
  Launched - 5 July 1962
  Delivered - 28 Sep 1963
  Newbuild price - $15,700,000 (CAD)


----------



## geo (8 Feb 2008)

It was the Cormorant that was a civilian ship purchased by the navy


----------



## NCRCrow (8 Feb 2008)

Italian Fishing Trawler=HMCS Cormorant=Pigeon Stoop in Bridgewater

I heard that the Bonaventure's Anchor Chain is now located at the end of the runway in Moose Jaw!


----------



## helpup (8 Feb 2008)

"Page 5 or so of this thread gives the details on the real buried M113 found in Meaford."

To add to this one, I was instructing on the ISCC Crse, who at the time were doing their Defencive and a Cpl Whynot along with a few others were digging their shell scrape.  If you have ever dug pretty well anywhere in Meaford then you would know just under the topsoil is very hard to dig shale.  Well as I was doing my rounds as Swing NCO I came on this crew and Whynot says to me "the digging isn't bad here but something is weird".  "Oh why is that?" was my reply.  "well we can dig down about a foot all over but this spot is almost a perfect rectangle and we are down about 2-3 feet now."  

I went over and looked, sure enough they split locked down about a foot and hit what they thought was rock, but they were digging deeper in a rectangle area that unfortunately was more then a bit off of the angle they needed the trench to dig.  Cpl Why not was now asking if the orientation of the shell scrap would be good enough.  Something seemed familiar about the way the ground was looking where they dug and since it was night i asked Whynot to shine is light on a spot just in front of the deeper hole,  sure enough there was a mushroom shaped mound 10' or so in diameter and a few inches up.  I told themthat I think this is a M113 and that is the Cargo hatch your digging into.  One of the other members spouts up, that he told them so.  

This put a kinker into that nights activities,  they were told to move and start a new trench and I went to the CP and had them contact range control.  Of course range control didn't know anything about it at first and doubted it in the story in the beginning.  But by next morning they came out and despite it not being an obvious mound but the top being undoubtedly being part of a 113 they went off to look into it.  

The rest of this story is covered earlier on this thread and matches what I can recall.  But one more bonus for the Course involved.  Due to the M113 being out there and Range Control wanting to pull it out and inspect it further the front end loader that came to do the task was also used to fill in all the shell scrapes that were dug.  The Crse appreciated that to no end and enjoyed the fact that they would be able to state that they were on a Course that a sunk/buried army vehicle was found.  8)


----------



## Shamrock (10 Feb 2008)

DONT_PANIC said:
			
		

> Well, they have satellites with ground penetrating radar (its how they found all the soviet ICBM silos in the Cold War).  I don't see why it couldn't be on a helicopter, but then again, I know very little.



Just a follow-up to this.  I've done some reading and Mr. Panic is correct in that Sats have GPR and similar systems can be attached to various aircraft.


----------



## Danjanou (10 Feb 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> A Navy one...The INS Viraat is actually the Bonaventure?
> 
> In the Gulf of Oman on OP APOLLO we pulled alongside her and everybody came up to the Upper decks to check her out.
> 
> It was like seeing a ghost..........but thats another just another urban legend



Actually the myth was that HMCS Bonaventure when she was sent to Tawian in 1971 to be scrapped was switched with her sister ship INS Vikrant. Both were Majestic class carriers, the Bonnie was originally HMS Powerful launched in 1945 and acquired by us in 1957. The Vikrant was originally HMS Hercules launcehed in1942 and bought by the Indian Navy in 1961. 

The rationale for the swap was HMCS Bonaventure had just gone through an Elven Million Dollar refit from 1966-68 before the decision to scrap her was made.

Incidentally Bonnie replaced HMCS Magnificent another Majestic Class carrier. There were 6 in the class and none served in the RN all in other Commonwealth Navies.

Never been proven, and denied by all sides but I'd like to think the Bonnie had a few ore years service before being turned in razor blades.

*INS Vikrant*






*HMCS Magnificent*


----------



## Sub_Guy (10 Feb 2008)

Considering the Vikrant was decommissioned in 97, and the Viraat isn't even the same class as the old Bonnie, I don't see how anyone could think that the Viraat and the Bonnie were the same vessel.

I doubt the Vikrant was ever swapped with the Bonnie.  They were configured for different aircraft, and while the Bonnie was being turned into Hot Wheels cars, the Virkrant was doing what Aircraft carriers do best, launching aircraft into enemy territory.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Feb 2008)

> Considering the Vikrant was decommissioned in 97, and the Viraat isn't even the same class as the old Bonnie, I don't see how anyone could think that the Viraat and the Bonnie were the same vessel.




No one ever said the Viraat was the same class as the Boneaventure

Quick look shows the Bonnie operated Banshees at one time and the Vikrant operated SeaHawks which seem to be comparable to the old F2Hs....


----------



## aesop081 (10 Feb 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> No one ever said the Viraat was the same class as the Boneaventure




There you go Ex-D :




			
				HFXCrow said:
			
		

> A Navy one...The INS Viraat is actually the Bonaventure?
> 
> In the Gulf of Oman on OP APOLLO we pulled alongside her and everybody came up to the Upper decks to check her out.
> 
> It was like seeing a ghost..........but thats another just another urban legend


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Feb 2008)

Thanks for the clarification CA.

Then agreed Viraat looks nothing like a Majestic..


----------



## hugh19 (10 Feb 2008)

Mind you the RCN did look at getting the A-4 to replace the Banshee, but decided against it.


----------



## Gronk (13 Feb 2008)

I've got one.
       
In the early 90's there was a rumor going around Bn that a hydro company in BC had bought some M113s for offroad duty and were looking for qualified drivers.


----------



## Old Ranger (13 Feb 2008)

I heard there was an Ocdt that knew what he was doing....


----------



## Charon (13 Feb 2008)

Gronk, I heard that rumour in the early 80's in the 3rd Bn, Only the story was BC Power was using M-113s to move equipment and workers in Per, for a project they signed onto.


----------



## JesseWZ (13 Feb 2008)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> I heard there was an Ocdt that knew what he was doing....


And you BELIEVED them?


----------



## Shamrock (13 Feb 2008)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> And you BELIEVED them?



UTP


----------



## armyvern (13 Feb 2008)

ʞɔoɹɯɐɥs said:
			
		

> UTP



UTPNCM !!!  >


----------



## Shamrock (13 Feb 2008)

Curses, the spelling dominatrix!


----------



## armyvern (13 Feb 2008)

ʞɔoɹɯɐɥs said:
			
		

> Curses, the spelling dominatrix!





In all fairness ... it is the *NCM* bit that lends credibility to the plausibility of this myth with the OCdt being an actual occurance!!  >


----------



## benny88 (13 Feb 2008)

ArmyVern (Female type) said:
			
		

> In all fairness ... it is the *NCM* bit that lends credibility to the plausibility of this myth with the OCdt being an actual occurance!!  >



  Wrong, they brainwash us all to clear our heads of unnecessary jibber-jabber, even former NCMs. :blotto:


----------



## armyvern (13 Feb 2008)

benny88 said:
			
		

> Wrong, they brainwash us all to clear our heads of unnecessary jibber-jabber, even former NCMs. :blotto:



Who are you!!?? Are you from _Mythbusters_?? You're ruining my plausibility theory ... that's good for a whipping!!


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Feb 2008)

ArmyVern (Female type) said:
			
		

> ... that's good for a whipping!!


----------



## geo (13 Feb 2008)

Yowze!
Yummy!


----------



## armyvern (13 Feb 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Yowze!
> Yummy!



Now _that's_ strictly a myth if I ever heard one!!


----------



## Sig_Des (13 Feb 2008)

benny88 said:
			
		

> Wrong, they brainwash us all to clear our heads of unnecessary jibber-jabber, even former NCMs. :blotto:



Really? I heard once you were accepted to the program it wasn't brainwashing, but a lobotomy. Or is that just the CFR's? >


----------



## benny88 (13 Feb 2008)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Really? I heard once you were accepted to the program it wasn't brainwashing, but a lobotomy.



   Yup, full frontal.



			
				Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Or is that just the CFR's? >



  I'm too new to even TOUCH that one


----------



## Shamrock (14 Feb 2008)

Here's a better one... an OCdt earning a paycheque.


----------



## Greymatters (14 Feb 2008)

ʞɔoɹɯɐɥs said:
			
		

> Here's a better one... an OCdt earning a paycheque.



Perhaps LEARNING a paycheque...?


----------



## RangerRay (14 Feb 2008)

One story I heard quite a bit was that in the build-up to Op DESERT STORM, the US offered to equip 4CMBG with first generation M1 Abrahms, M2 Bradleys, HMMVWs, etc...all we had to do was fly the troops to Saudi and the Yanks would have a whole brigade's worth of kit waiting for them.

Confirmed or Busted?


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (14 Feb 2008)

i remember that  rumour about the tanks and other pieces of equipment , it was suppose to be have been said between the President and the Prime Minister at  a high level meeting in Canada.
there was news reports of it, but the rumour was the PM did not want to look like a charity  case.

other eqipment myth? helicopters after Nam the Us offered Canadian all the single engine huesy they  could fly  all they had to do wa pick them up off some island where the US forces was dumping equipment that  was coming out of country in the withdrawal of US forces

myth or confirm


----------



## geo (14 Feb 2008)

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> other eqipment myth? helicopters after Nam the Us offered Canadian all the single engine huesy they  could fly  all they had to do wa pick them up off some island where the US forces was dumping equipment that  was coming out of country in the withdrawal of US forces
> myth or confirm


In the final days, the US Navy was literaly pushing helicopters into the drink after they landed on USN ships to disgorge evacuees.... to make room for oncoming waves of more ARVN helicopters.  Quite probably, both American and Vietnamese UH1s went into the drink that week - what a way to clear up a DA shortage 

Then again, didn't we do something like that when we pulled out of BH?  Burnt a lot of kit - instead of shipping the gear back to Canada...  Musta been a great BOI to close off that inventory.


----------



## Old Ranger (14 Feb 2008)

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> all they had to do was pick them up off some island




And I would also like to "take a vacation" to "some island' for some "souvenirs" ;D


----------



## Old Ranger (14 Feb 2008)

I've heard.....

There are two methods of arguing with ArmyVern.


The first one doesn't work,

and the second will send you screaming like a frightened little school girl. ;D


----------



## 043 (14 Feb 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> In the final days, the US Navy was literaly pushing helicopters into the drink after they landed on USN ships to disgorge evacuees.... to make room for oncoming waves of more ARVN helicopters.  Quite probably, both American and Vietnamese UH1s went into the drink that week - what a way to clear up a DA shortage
> 
> Then again, didn't we do something like that when we pulled out of BH?  Burnt a lot of kit - instead of shipping the gear back to Canada...  Musta been a great BOI to close off that inventory.



You should have seen Somalia..............the amounts of "stuff" we left behind........actually, for some reason they made us burn everything.....


----------



## armyvern (14 Feb 2008)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> I've heard.....
> 
> There are two methods of arguing with ArmyVern.
> 
> ...



This is  NOT an urban legend ...  >


----------



## George Wallace (14 Feb 2008)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> I've heard.....
> 
> There are two methods of arguing with ArmyVern.
> 
> ...



This brings to mind some of the Lefties who have tried to impart their wisdom on this site:

They only have two clues.

One's Lost; and

The other is out looking for it.

Now I am not an expert or anything, so I can not guarantee that this is indeed a fact or not, so it should fit into the Urban Legend realm of UFI.


----------



## Haggis (14 Feb 2008)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> One story I heard quite a bit was that in the build-up to Op DESERT STORM, the US offered to equip 4CMBG with first generation M1 Abrahms, M2 Bradleys, HMMVWs, etc...all we had to do was fly the troops to Saudi and the Yanks would have a whole brigade's worth of kit waiting for them.
> 
> Confirmed or Busted?



I believe the plan was called "CONPLAN BROADSWORD".  I've heard this story as well and it was also picked up by the MSM in the mid-nineties.


----------



## Staff Weenie (14 Feb 2008)

Trying to find the exact treaty info & what is/isn't true - but I had heard that part of the reason for _some_ of the US offers of M1s etc was that various International Treaties (i.e. Treaty On Conventional Armed Forces in Europe) limited the number of MBTs/AFVs that each side could have. So, as the US starts to introduce the new M1A1, they need to ditch their older version so they don't exceed the treaty limits. And why not send them cheap to an ally - that creates unit/commonality of eqpt in NATO, probably of doctrine too. And best of all for the US - it creates an economic boost in the provision of spare parts....

There's probably more truth and less legend in the whole thing then.


----------



## Gunner98 (14 Feb 2008)

Haggis said:
			
		

> I believe the plan was called "CONPLAN BROADSWORD".  I've heard this story as well and it was also picked up by the MSM in the mid-nineties.



Maloney, Sean M. "Missed Opportunity: Operation Broadsword, 4 Brigade and the Gulf War, 1990-1991." Canadian Military History, 4 (Spring 1995), pp. 36-46.

http://www.wlu.ca/lcmsds/cmh/back%20issues/CMH/volume%204/Issue%201/Maloney%20-%20Missed%20Opportunity%20-%20Operation%20BROADSWORD,%204%20Brigade%20and%20the%20Gulf%20War,%201990-1991.pdf

Excerpt shared under Fair Dealing Section of Copyright Act.

"In fact, the Americans unofficially offered enough M-60A3s, M-2s and M-109A2s to equip and sustain a Canadian brigade group in the same way the Americans helped some of the gulf Cooperation Council countries (the M-60A3 offer was apparently changed to M-l Abrams tanks later). These vehicles were already in-theatre and it would have been relatively easy to deploy Canadian troops and small equipment by air. It takes less than two weeks to retrain on a new tank and this retraining would have been done concurrently in the operational desert environment."


----------



## Greymatters (14 Feb 2008)

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> Maloney, Sean M. "Missed Opportunity: Operation Broadsword, 4 Brigade and the Gulf War, 1990-1991." Canadian Military History, 4 (Spring 1995), pp. 36-46.
> 
> http://www.wlu.ca/lcmsds/cmh/back%20issues/CMH/volume%204/Issue%201/Maloney%20-%20Missed%20Opportunity%20-%20Operation%20BROADSWORD,%204%20Brigade%20and%20the%20Gulf%20War,%201990-1991.pdf
> 
> ...



Unfotunately, actual boots on the ground, even in armor, wasnt a high priority for the government then...


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (4 Oct 2009)

I was reading the various posts here and thought I would post about a lost cat dozer.
True story, but not military  related. My dad worked at a pulp mill in for 37 years and now retired. The mill has since closed.
They  had a huge wood chip pile. They  would push chips around with very large Cat dozers, they had D9s for a while. One guy parked his cat and went for meal break. He came back and his Cat was missing. The company thought  the Cat was stolen and they had the Quebec Provincal Police and the guards at the mill looking for it. They  never found during the searches.

Years later they  were  moving the piles another Cat Driver hit a hard object that  made him kiss the glass from being driven out of his seat. He found the missing Cat, it had been buried under the chip pile. It was missing for 7 years. I guess other places also lose equipment by  being buried.


I know I opened up an old post but thought it in line as other posts here buried  tanks, This would fit right in


----------



## daftandbarmy (7 Oct 2009)

"There is something buried at GR 123456 in the CFB Gagetown training area"

Well, we buried a brick there... Brian Brick to be precise, but I've heard other stories....


----------



## George Wallace (7 Oct 2009)

It is an intersection now, but before they did the "Grid realignment" there used to be a house there.  I remember that from teaching map reading to QL3 Armd in the 80's.


----------

